# JHP Sport Gauge Pod Ordered....



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey anyone and everyone,

Thanks to fellow herd member Devils3023. I have made yet another purchase!:rofl: The JHP Sport Gauge Pod in red, updated font, and oil pressure gauge in PSI.

If anyone has any technical advice on installing these please let me know. I have been told that the lens scratch easy so not to touch them. Some installations I have read about on old posts said they installed within twenty minutes without pulling radio or cutting any plastic inside of where the pod sits. My build date is Sept. '05 so hopefully the guys who put my goat together did the same and taped the plug in an area easy to access by hand or using a coat hanger to fish it up.

Also read to wrap some electrical tape around small screwdriver to pry up lid on dash where pod will snap in so that nothing will get scratched. Just the word prying gives me the chills.

Anyway, I guess it takes time for them to ship from the outback, so no matter what kind of pod that any of you had installed, any tips would be greatful. 

Thanks,

Chris:cheers

Ps. hopefully it will look like this when done:

http://www.jhp.com.au/jhpgto/InteriorAccessoriess/JHPGPodInCar-h.jpg


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Nevermind. I couldnt wait and went to the garage this afternoon and popped off the lid on the dash. With the help of Devils3023. The lid came right off with ease and whala! There sat the plug and play on the right side of air duct. I fished it out with coat hanger and taped it to top of duct and is ready for installation. JHP contacted me today and said Gauge pod would be in hand in 14 days. Thanks anyway everyone.


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

hehehehe :willy: 

how much did you pay?
goodluck with the installation


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Ps. hopefully it will look like this when done:
> 
> http://www.jhp.com.au/jhpgto/InteriorAccessoriess/JHPGPodInCar-h.jpg


Sweet looking gauges!! Let us know what yours looks like when it`s installed.


----------



## Devils3023 (May 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Nevermind. I couldnt wait and went to the garage this afternoon and popped off the lid on the dash. With the help of Devils3023. The lid came right off with ease and whala! There sat the plug and play on the right side of air duct. I fished it out with coat hanger and taped it to top of duct and is ready for installation. JHP contacted me today and said Gauge pod would be in hand in 14 days. Thanks anyway everyone.


:rofl: Your so dam lucky!!! My plug was buried that even w/ my whole dash apart during the stereo install they still had to go looking for the harness. 14 days!!! :willy: Man, I ordered mine back in july and they were so backordered that I didn't receive them till september. 14 days!!! You are one lucky $#@&*!!  Anyway, glad I could help bro lemme know when they come in and the install will literally take 30 seconds when they do. Just pop the lid, run the plug under and up through the back left corner, plug it in and snap it down. arty: Can't wait to see some pics. :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Got an email today, they will be dispatched in 24hrs. I guess that means shipped. The cost is high, but I am sure worth it from what I have seen. Devils3023 looks good. Around $485 upgraded font, color, and oil pressure in PSI. I get some pics when she is installed Rukee. Thanks all. Excited!:willy:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Lookey lookey!!! They are on their way!:willy:



Hello Chris

Your SG order with matching red dials is being dispatched today with
Australia Post economy air (allow 7-14 days delivery). There is no tracking
details for this shipment, we only receive confirmation of delivery.



Regards

Geoff Thuring


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I'm kicking the idea around of getting one with red gauges with updated font as well.

I'm just having a hard time with the price.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

same here...
Bill


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> I'm kicking the idea around of getting one with red gauges with updated font as well.
> 
> I'm just having a hard time with the price.


It is a bit expensive, but it looks great and its specifically made for our rides. Thought I'd pull the trigger on it before they become unavailable in the future. The GTO is now going anywhere and I plan on keeping her so it was a wise purchase in my book. I'll just take a hit on my beer money and not purchase any more mods for a little while. I doubt the prices will ever drop, so if you plan on buying it there is no time like the present. The only thing you would be wasting is time and why not enjoy it now rather than later!:cheers 

I will let you guys know when it comes in and how the finish fit is. Ill take a couple of pics.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

You guys are lucky, for the 05-06 GTOs its $450 shipped, for the 04 GTO its $629 shipped :confused


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> You guys are lucky, for the 05-06 GTOs its $450 shipped, for the 04 GTO its $629 shipped :confused


That would make it too steep for me as well. That sucks.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

The JHP Pod came in last week before heading to Richmond VA. After putting the goat up for sale, today I finally went ahead and installed the pod. It took me less than five minutes. It looks great. The camera flash is a bit bright. When I get a chance to take some pics outside Ill repost some.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

I have had my JHP's since I bought my GTO in 2005. Yeh, the price is high, but I have not regretted it. As a friend said, when it comes to cost: Cry once when you buy or cry every time you turn it on.


----------



## exwrx (Apr 5, 2007)

Here are some reasons for the JHP pod.... notice the poor edge fittings on the following.....


Banshee










DMS










Sorry, but I couldn't live with those gaps. Call me anal retentive, OCD... those just look too..... "Taco" for me. (if you live in Socal, you know what I mean)


----------



## Toyz (Apr 14, 2008)

Very nice! I want to do this mod as well.. To many home projects going on right now..


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

exwrx said:


> Here are some reasons for the JHP pod.... notice the poor edge fittings on the following.....
> 
> 
> Banshee
> ...


The pics with the red gauges looks nice, I could live with that. But the pod does look as if they needed to mak ethe piece smaller or something to keep it from buckling up in the middle. Yea there is nuthin' like the JHP. I guess u pay for what you get.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

NJgoat said:


> It is a bit expensive, but it looks great and its specifically made for our rides. Thought I'd pull the trigger on it before they become unavailable in the future. The GTO is now going anywhere and I plan on keeping her so it was a wise purchase in my book. I'll just take a hit on my beer money and not purchase any more mods for a little while. I doubt the prices will ever drop, so if you plan on buying it there is no time like the present. The only thing you would be wasting is time and why not enjoy it now rather than later!:cheers
> 
> I will let you guys know when it comes in and how the finish fit is. Ill take a couple of pics.


I have had one for 2years. Even the dealership likes it. It is one of the best upgrades I have done. Enjoy


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

UdnUdnGTO said:


> I have had one for 2years. Even the dealership likes it. It is one of the best upgrades I have done. Enjoy


:cheers


----------



## LS1Josh (May 23, 2008)

Dang. I thought the price was a little steep but then again i didnt notice that it has the harness underneath the dash already. Definetly using that stimulus check for the gauge cluster


----------



## RedCavyRS99 (May 22, 2008)

Very nice looks great


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Question: My 2005 was built in November 2004. Will the gauge pod be plug and play or must I get the wiring harness kit?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Question: My 2005 was built in November 2004. Will the gauge pod be plug and play or must I get the wiring harness kit?



Important Update: 2006 GTO models with a build date after January 2006 do not have the plug and play connector. An installable wiring harness is available for $ USD delivered.

***the plug is in there Judge, You just gotta find her!!!!! I have the origninal package it came in and packaging slips I'll send you as well. Just dont use anything abrasive to wipe the glass lens of the pod, they say it will scratch easy...I never had to touch them, they were spotless and still are...Ill package it the way I received it.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I feel a little sick to my stomach...I wont be able to sleep this weekend. I go to lancaster tomorrow to look at barns/sheds...I dont need that big barn after all..Ill be saving even more cash flow.....I go ot the Phillies game tomorrow night...I probally wont even have my mind on the game...I'll walk out after the game and ask what the score was!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

NJgoat said:


> I feel a little sick to my stomach...I wont be able to sleep this weekend. I go to lancaster tomorrow to look at barns/sheds...I dont need that big barn after all..Ill be saving even more cash flow.....I go ot the Phillies game tomorrow night...I probally wont even have my mind on the game...I'll walk out after the game and ask what the score was!


If you are coming to Lancaster bring the pod and CAI I will give ya a check, or cash. Which ever you like.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

GTO JUDGE said:


> If you are coming to Lancaster bring the pod and CAI I will give ya a check, or cash. Which ever you like.


Okay, I mentioned that the CAI is stayin' with the car right now. The possible new owner wants it. If he does not buy it, Ill take it off and sell it to you then. I'll take the pod out tonight if you want to meet up tomorrow sometime. Im not sure exactly where in Lancaster but, it will be wherever they sell barns and sheds...We might be cruisn in a New Pontiac G8 dark gray.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey Judge, I sent you an email and PM. I removed the pod from the dash and packaged it up.... Ill be in PA tomorrow with it. Call me....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

The plug was there and the installation was a breeze once I found the wire. :cheers Chris.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

did you have to cut that bar or is that only for the '04s???...we need pics...

Bill


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

That Jack ass from NY emailed me and said the was going to wait til the prices drop lower on these cars...after he told me a price that he would take it for and was agreed on. He was to call me saturday to tell me an exact time he was coming on sunday...WTF!!!!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Flakes are everywhere… It’s always snowing at some place…Folks just don't keep their word like they use to...

Should I ship the GTO art piece???...LOL…:rofl::rofl::rofl:




NJgoat said:


> That Jack ass from NY emailed me and said the was going to wait til the prices drop lower on these cars...after he told me a price that he would take it for and was agreed on. He was to call me saturday to tell me an exact time he was coming on sunday...WTF!!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

What a Friggin ##&&**$$###! 25K for an 06 with less than 2K miles, this guy ain't serious. He's passing up a new car for a used price. 

You have a PM.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

silversport said:


> did you have to cut that bar or is that only for the '04s???...we need pics...
> 
> Bill


I didn't cut anything. I couldn't get my big head close enough to look down where the cable was. I fished for it blind right behind the right vent and had to yank on it until the plug was visible. I then took Chris's advice and fished it beneath the piece of dash and brought it up from the back, plugged it in then clipped the pod in place.

The directions that come with it has you taking the radio out, they suggest buying an 11.00 tool to do so, taking the molding apart, unscrewing the molding from the AC, cutting the piece of dash off. A lot of unnecessary steps. Once I found the cable it took less than 2 mins to do the install.

IMO these gauges should have come on the cluster, maybe making room by putting the tach on the hood they could fit those 2 gauges in there no problem. The plug is there for the install. It's a friggin racket.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Hope you enjoy the gauges Judge. I gave you my word... and a deal is a deal. I'll see what my man at the dealershiip has to say tomorrow...hell he is part owner..he told me he would work something out and that he would call me in the am...Maybe it is a way for the goat goddess of telling me not to see her...Dunno....I can always order a new pod if I say F&*# It and just keep her and use it the way it is meant to be used....


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

We'll see what happens, I'd have no problem getting it back to ya if you keep the car, not at all. I can't see you buying another one but it's your call.

Just hope it all works out for you. :cheers


----------

